# Sprawy forum >  Problem z napisaniem tematu

## Popek16

Chciałem założyć nowy temat w dziale dermatologia, niestety po napisaniu tematu i wybraniu zatwierdź nowy temat pojawia mi się biała strona i na tym koniec. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Lukasz_krk

witam, mam to samo w dziale neurologia.

----------

